# Resources For Series I Information..?



## stalfos (Jul 2, 2015)

So I'm working on a haul the likes of which I have never seen, I will have pictures of everything starting Friday and proceeding onward after I get all this equipment home and have a chance to sort though it all...

That having been said, I'm attaching a picture of a bridgeport head that was provided by the current owner as it's all I have at the moment. It's a complete machine but hasn't been used in years.

First things first, are there any good definitive guides or how to's on how to move one of these things? And second, can anyone identify this machine or even just the head type based on just the one terrible picture and possibly point me in the direction of some resources on it? It'd be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## hvontres (Jul 2, 2015)

That is a variable speed unit AKA a 2J head.

This site has a lot of info on rebuilding these : http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/
Also, you can get a pdf of the manual here, IIRC it has some rigging instructions in it: http://hardingeus.com/usr/pdf/knee mills/seriesipartlist4302plus.pdf

I have some pictures from moving mine home. I don't know how much space you have at either end of your move, but an engine hoist will be useful. If you can wrangle the use of a forklift, even better.
The 6x12 U-haul trailer works very well. I uses one and I have seen several other members use them. If you get one, make sure NOT to get the one with the ramp. it will just get in the way of lifting the mill off of the back. Rollers and a 4 ft prybar are other useful accesories. To prepare for the move, turn the head upside down, put a couple of 4x4 on the table and raise up the knee to support the head. Also, remember to crank the table as close to the column as you can. The most common lifting point is the ram right around the main column. just make sure to tighten all the clamps prior to lifting.

Good luck getting your baby home. We are looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## stalfos (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful! Thank you very much sir! Greatly appreciated, trust me.

Regarding the engine hoist, that may not necessarily be an option, at least in this case. On the other hand however, I have access to a 4k lb capacity knuckle boom attached to one of my work trucks which conveniently has a flat area of the bed that's pretty much perfect for this whole thing. In fact, I may be able to kill 2 birds with one stone here and load up the lathe that's included with this whole haul and get that home at the same time. I figure, with creative use of careful rigging, a very large prybar, a pallet jack and other odds and ends, there's really not too much I should have an impossible time moving.

I do have one question though... the directions I skimmed just a bit ago for rotating the head mention a "safety pin" somewhere that needs to be pulled to allow the head to rotate it's full 180 degrees. Is there any way you might be able to describe this a bit better? None of the instructions I have seen actually show it on any diagrams (that i can tell anyway) and as this is a machine I'm unfamiliar with and have extremely limited time to get moved, I'm trying to make sure I have as many questions as possible answered in advance.

Thanks again for the reply, the pdf was downloaded immediately and I'm sure to make use of the rebuild instructions as this machine hasn't been used in years and will surely need some work.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 2, 2015)

I'll try to get out to the garage and take a picture in the morning. The pin is located near the ring that allows the head to swivel.

Well, a truck with a knucle boom, that is cheating  And a pallet jack to boot... I think you are pretty well set up there. I don't know how big that lathe is, but for a smaller one, a pair of furniture dolleys is very helpful (I used them on a 12x24 clausing). Also, keep in mind that lathes are VERY top heavy and that the Headstock has more than 2/3 of the weight in it.

Good luck


----------



## hvontres (Jul 2, 2015)

The pin is located on the opposite side of the quill handle. Here is a picture:


I hope this helps


----------



## stalfos (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you again! Greatly appreciated. I forgot, I actually do have one more picture of the mill and I'll throw in a few of the other pics as well... these were all provided by the current "owner" who pretty much inherited all of it and wants nothing to do with any of it. Light surface rust on lathe ways, etc but nothing I can't clean up. Haven't really had a chance to inspect much else. I can worry about all that after its home. Hopefully they'll attach the way I'm expecting....

I will have more soon. Already making plans and enlisting help.


----------



## Brnoczech (Jul 2, 2015)

H&W Machinery Repair, and many others, have a Bridgeport rebuild manual that I have used to rebuild my Bridgeport mill.  Written by a third party, with great instructions and photos for complete disassembly and assembly.  There is one for the belt driven, and one also for the variable speed version that you have.  Also, I have dealt with H&W on various parts for my mill and I would recommend them if you need answers or parts.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 2, 2015)

That looks like quite the collection  Maybe you should just make an offer on the existing building and save the trouble of moving it all  Seriously, that looks like a very good way to get into your own shop. Hopefully you can also get some of the smaller odds and ends (cutting tools, measuring instruments, clamps etc) that most of us forgot about when we first looked into getting a shop set up. It seems that stuff can easily cost you more then the initial machine purchase.

Best of luck getting everything rigged.

Oh, and I almost forgot the most important moving accesories: a couple of friends to help wrangle everything. Just remember to stock up on their beverage of choice for when the job is done


----------



## brino (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi stalfos,

Wow instant shop!
Congrats on the major haul. 



hvontres said:


> It seems that stuff can easily cost you more then the initial machine purchase.



Henry has that correct. You can easily spend more in accessories, collets, bits, etc. than the original tools.
Look carefully around the location you are moving them from for any additional equipment hiding under benches and the back of shelves.
Luckily, you can also build a good quantity of the extras, once you get set up.

-brino


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 3, 2015)

I had a lathe identical to that Enco until a few years ago. Make a few bucks with it and sold it to a guy who builds mini drag sleds. I may still have the manual. Seems (IIRC) I couldn't find it when he came to get it. I'll look if you need it. Mine was a 1983 model I bought from a guy who raced boats, so it didn't see much use then.


----------



## stalfos (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello again all... oh dear god, what a day. Spent all day today making room to pull these machines out, sorting, shuffling stuff around and so on. Worked harder today than I probably have in my life. More than likely has to do with what I paid for this equipment and the circumstances I'm buying it under... sigh.

Anyway, few more pics!

The drawers on the lathe desk are just STUFFED with associated items. I won't spoil the surprises but basically I will say this to give everyone a clue -- the guy that owned this house was put into a home about halfway across the country not too terribly long ago and all he had were 2 daughters, no sons and no sons in law with any interest in "guy stuff" -- shame really. Anyway, due to the circumstances, he didn't have time to sort and sell off individual tools, pieces, parts, blah blah blah.

I just happened to come across what seemed like a "too good to be true" type deal at the right time (first time ever I might add. Once in a lifetime thing in this case) and contacted the seller. She, being one of the daughters was responsible for the property and selling off whatever she could before the bank took the house, lot and all its contents on the 8th of July due to an unpaid loan that was leftover after her father took out a home equity loan or something years ago.

Anyway, basically, it really makes me kind of sad to say this but I almost feel like I bought a chunk of a man's life for a laughably low asking price. 

The bright side however is that these machines are going to a much better home -- that will be evident when you see the shape they're in later. They haven't been mistreated necessarily, just GROSS neglect.

Bridgeport is prepped for the move, had the table cranked over so I could get to the cabinet in the other picture which is at home with me right now. I also found another cabinet in that same back corner which housed a surprise of its own but I won't spoil that one just yet. Soon though! 

Regarding the most recent message, Tony, that would be amazing sir. I don't have any info on it yet, at all. Model, nothing. Just "enco" and that's about it. I'd be stupid to turn down your offer. Lol. Let me know if I can return the favor somehow.

As for earlier messages, hvontres, your pin pic helped immensely! Thanks again for that! As you can see from the picture, I did indeed get it figured out though I will say, supporting and rotating the head a full 180 degrees SOLO sucks. Heh. My help will hopefully come through tomorrow though so no harm, no foul. Guess we will see.


----------



## brino (Jul 4, 2015)

stalfos said:


> Anyway, basically, it really makes me kind of sad to say this but I almost feel like I bought a chunk of a man's life for a laughably low asking price.



That's not how I see it from where I sit.

I see a pile of equipment going to a new owner that sees the value in them.
The former owner would likely be happy with that.
I certainly am!

The alternative may have been one of those junk haulers that charged them by the pound to get rid of it.

-brino


----------



## stalfos (Jul 5, 2015)

Fair point Brino, I appreciate  that. Makes me feel a little better, for sure.

Onto other news, the mill is home but sitting on the back of my boom truck at the moment. It'll get moved into the garage tomorrow along with the lathe, then another trip back to the house for a compressor that's a bit too large for my purposes so it's going to live at work and my smaller one at work is coming home. There's also a jig saw, couple small drill presses, etc and yet ANOTHER machinists toolbox with, amusingly enough, an 11th edition of the machinery's handbook. Oldest one I've seen yet.


----------



## brino (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow!

It just keeps getting better.
You must be exhausted and excited at the same time.

Congratulations again on the amazing haul. 

-brino


----------



## stalfos (Jul 7, 2015)

You sir have NO idea. =)

Now I'm stressing over power but with the unbelievably helpful people here I'm sure to get it figured out in short order. It's rare that I've seen this level of genuine desire to help others on the internet of all places and I have to say, it's refreshing. I'm immensely grateful.

As a side note, it may be a couple days before I can get the garage shuffled around and have everything in it's place so I can start sorting but when I do, I'm going to post a general "check out my haul" thread that I'll make sure to link here for everyone that's been so helpful to this point. I'm crazy excited as you said but more than anything, I can't wait to start playing with my new toys and actually learning something... Nothing quite compares to having something tangible, physical that you can show to someone and say "hey, yeah, I made this from a raw chunk of metal." It seems hobbyists that actually want to make things from scratch are a dying breed and I'm beginning to realize that a little more every day. The more people I've mentioned my "hobby" to in passing, the more I get called crazy or looked at like I should be in a padded room somewhere. It's kinda saddening really. People are forgetting these skills even exist and it really frustrates me. Hopefully, in due time, I'll be able to give something back and help keep the interest of a newer generation, even if it's just passing along knowledge gained, the way others here have without so much as a second thought. =)


----------

